# Best pellets to burn in my new Quadrafire Classic Bay insert



## gcurran (Nov 20, 2009)

I just purchased the Quadafire CB1200i and would appreciate any recommendations on which pellets
work well in the stove and which do not. 

Also would welcome ideas on good suppliers in my area. I live in Ridgefield CT. 

Apologies in advance if this question has been answered previously - I searched and did not find the topic.  

Greg


----------



## QuadraBurner (Nov 20, 2009)

You might not get the answer you are looking for in regards to the best pellet for your stove.  The consensus I have seen in here is to try out a few brands to see what works best for you.  You will be limited by what you can find in your area, so that will narrow it down for you.  BTU will chime in here at some point and talk about how great Okanagans are (I can't disagree, I am burning them in my Quad).  You will basically want to look for two things: BTUs and ash content.  You might see other ratings, but what it comes down to is how much heat you get out of it, and how often you have to clean your stove.  

As for dealers, there are a bunch of members here from CT, I'm sure someone else will help you out there.

Good luck, and let us know what you find!


----------



## QuadraBurner (Nov 20, 2009)

BTU said:
			
		

> gcurran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...  You beat me to it!


----------



## Glosta (Nov 20, 2009)

Availability and cost will play a big role in your decession making process.  Some people set limits on how much they'll spend on pellets.  Personally, I'm a big believer in the old adage, "You Get What You Pay For".  I'll gladly spend a little more for a premium product.  

With that said, I also have a new Quad 1200i

I prefer Okanagan's.  As others have mentioned, they're a premium softwood pellet that burn extremely hot with very low ash content in the 1200i.  Almost no fines in the bag and zero clinkers after burning 6 bags at low feed and low fan.  I can't say enough good things about Okanagan pellets.

I've also burned 3 bags of Dry Creek (premium hardwood pellet) as an alertnative to Okanagan.  The ash content was about the same as Okanagan, but the heat output was noticeably less.   

To be completely honest, I'd like to experiment with a few more brands of wood pellets, but my man-crush with Okanagan's is preventing me from doing so....   My wife thinks I need serious help.


----------



## QuadraBurner (Nov 20, 2009)

Pellet Guy said:
			
		

> To be completely honest, I'd like to experiment with a few more brands of wood pellets, but my man-crush with Okanagan's is preventing me from doing so....   My wife thinks I need serious help.



Man-crush...  Too funny.  I tried one other brand of "premium" pellets and noticed a big difference in heat and ash.  I'll probably still try other pellets as time goes by, but will probably stick with pellets that claim .5% ash or less - super premium as BTU calls it.  The difference between .5% and 1% was surprising to me.  

As for needing help, I think that reading this forum will only fuel your fire (pun intended  :cheese: ).  Good luck.


----------



## Glosta (Nov 20, 2009)

Let's put it this way...

You know you need professional help when your're walking through the alternative fuel aisle in BJ's wholesale club, picking up stray Okanagan woods pellets littered on the floor, and stuffing them in your pants pocket like they're twenty dollar bills.


----------



## gcurran (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks to all for your thoughts and suggestions. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## Fish On (Nov 20, 2009)

Dragon MT pellets, the way to go. But try as many different brands and see what you like. 
I was in the same boat and bought about 8 different pellet brands with my Quad.

The dragon pellets where just was crazy hot! 

Good luck..


----------



## slls (Nov 20, 2009)

I have burned a lot of Energex softwood. Bought 20 bags of Spruce Pointe last fall, I just finished the last bag. I have only burned Energex,  Penningtons and Spruce Pointe. 
Spruce Pointe is the pellet I would like to get some more of, good heat, low ash, even little or no ash at bottom of burn pot after 24 hrs, that's important to me.


----------



## gcurran (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks to both of you -  the dealer also mentioned Energex. But I  think I will buy samples of a few different brands and test them.


----------



## gcurran (Nov 20, 2009)

BTW - what does "OAK" refer to?


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 20, 2009)

gcurran said:
			
		

> BTW - what does "OAK" refer to?



Outside Air Kit. Lets stove use outside air. Not house air.


----------



## smalltown (Nov 20, 2009)

OAK = outside air kit


----------



## gcurran (Nov 28, 2009)

The Westport location is a bit of a drive for me. Any other sellers in northern Fairfield County (Danbury, Ridgefield, Brookfield, etc)?



			
				BTU said:
			
		

> gcurran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Former Farmer (Nov 28, 2009)

My castile prefers softwood to hardwood.  More of an even flame with softwood.  Would have thought that it would have been the other way around.  That hardwood would burn slower than softwood.  The stove drops pellets every X number of seconds, but the amount will vary each time.  Softwood seems to burn hotter as well.  Did not test lately to verify that though.


----------



## ablejoy (Nov 29, 2009)

I burn both hardwood Penningtons and softwood Heaters the softwood burn hotter for me.


----------



## cncpro (Nov 29, 2009)

gcurran said:
			
		

> The Westport location is a bit of a drive for me. Any other sellers in northern Fairfield County (Danbury, Ridgefield, Brookfield, etc)?



http://www.woodpellets.com will currently deliver LG Granules wood pellets to your door for $269.90/ton plus flat rate $39 shipping.  2 tons minimum...  Better pricing for larger orders...

I bought 6 tons of LG Granules from them this year and I really like them.  They burn great in my CB1200.  No jamming, very little fines...

Both woodpellets.com and also LG Granules have a very good reputation around here.


----------



## gcurran (Nov 29, 2009)

I appreciate your reply and advice. Woodpellets.com looks very interesting and the delivery price is lower than most I've seen. 

Have been testing Energex in my new stove over the weekend. Seems fine but
now want to get some other brands and compare. Will give LG a look.


----------



## gcurran (Nov 29, 2009)

Do I have a problem?

Just vacuumed out my CB insert after burning 4 40lb bags of Energex. Based on what I've read, there seemed to a high volume of ash (the pan had roughly a 1/3 " layer), some golf ball-sized clinkers in the burn pot and white residue on the igniter.

This was my first weekend with the stove, so I don't know what to expect. Is this normal or do I need to make adjustments?


----------



## cncpro (Nov 29, 2009)

I've certainly never seen a golf ball sized clinker in my CB1200.

Never burned Energex though...

Are you pulling the burn pot cleaning lever a few strokes at least once every day ?

I typically run my stove on hotter settings too...  Letting it cycle with the thermostat...

I wonder if you're running on low...

The amount of ash in the pan sounds about right...  I can go through about 20 bags before really needing to empty the ash pan.  At that point it would be overflowing at both ends but if I leveled it out maybe just over half full...

I usually clean it once per week (10-12 bags during the coldest times)...


----------

